# My rhom



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey guys my rhom was doing fine untill I woke up one morning and found this on his other side is this a heater burn or fungus its white cottenish like and blends with a brownish color as it gets closer to the edges.Help what is this


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

looks like a heater burn. My Tern had that from the heater once. If that's not it, then something at away at his skin


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i have no clue but that looks nasty if i had to guess though i would say that is a heater burn. hope he gets better soon.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Guys I need help now the white patch is peeling off and you can see his Skin inside reddish color I dont want this guy to die?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I also put some salt,raised the temp and put some melafix in there


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Don't worry he should be just fine.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

HELP guys now his starting to get wholes in his head and the white patches are peeled off and his interenal skin is showing???


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

some type of flesh eating parasite, no idea what it is....I just read another thread about the a person having the same problem, and she ended up loosing 2 P's to it...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> HELP guys now his starting to get wholes in his head and the white patches are peeled off and his interenal skin is showing???
> [snapback]1097218[/snapback]​


Personnaly I would get some melafix and pima fix and use both of them .


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok guys thanks for all you help,my rhom is healing up and starting eating ill post some pics as soon as his healed all the way/


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

As for the problem I put some melafix,salt,raised the temp and did water changes it feels so good when you heal someone or something


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

it definitly looks like a heater burn, identical to one that one of my old terns got. Everything you've done should heal him up nicely, just keep an eye on him and you'll be fine!


----------

